# Need pure gaming rig !! 55k-58k !! All plzz look into this !!



## gangar123 (Jun 16, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ansurely gaming!! gaming!! gaming!!........ mostly all types of games ....action, open world, strategy, .....games from 2012-2013....n currents games such as bf4,ghost, watch dogs,gta5,all latest n upcoming....upto 3 years ....in ultra setting ....(1080p)... 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:55k-58k.....2-3k  up down !!

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:now for this i need help.....wat is a purpose of oc.....is tht any huge performance increase if i oc ?......spending extra k's 4 oc unit is really worth it ?..... 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: w7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1tb enough !!

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:i dont want monitor .... i already have 22'' led 1080p screen

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:any best suits 2 my budget !!  m going 2 reuse only monitor, mouse n keyboard....i want whole CPU only !!

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: within 1 week!!

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:no i haven't build any system.... bt this system ill....as i got much info abt ''how to build ur pc'' !! 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: i stay in mumbai......ill buy all stuffs frm locally....frm lamington road !! 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:yes !! i want purely gaming rig only .....so 280x atleast  i want.....bt i have seen way much better performance of 290 over 280x....so please try to fit 290 in my rig.... m getting 290 tri-x for 30k in here mumbai...... n 280x for 22.3k!!
thank you !!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4440 -11100,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -2800,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3800,
Corsair CX600 -4200,
Antec GX700 -4000,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x 4GB -30000.
TOTAL -62,500.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

get seasonic s12ii 620 for 5.5k. dont go for corsair cx series with r9 290.


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 16, 2014)

ty...bt....any amd based config ??


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 16, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Intel Core i5 4440 -11100,
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500,
> Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -2800,
> WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3800,
> ...



OP can save some money by getting FX 8320 and skipping the ODD. If ge gets the rig locally, it'll fit in his budget.


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 16, 2014)

i m look for amd rig only


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 16, 2014)

Where are you getting tri-x for  30K? the least i could i see was at MD computers ~33K, rest everywhere else its 35K


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 16, 2014)

m getting for 30k here in lamington road mumbai


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 16, 2014)

please suggest sum good config...... i wan buy all this stuff within 1 week !!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2014)

AkashSrivastava said:


> Where are you getting tri-x for  30K? the least i could i see was at MD computers ~33K, rest everywhere else its 35K



OP mentioned this "m getting 290 tri-x for 30k in here mumbai...... n 280x for 22.3k!!"


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 16, 2014)

which shop ??
i;ll be visiting mumbai for computer parts later this month.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> which shop ??
> i;ll be visiting mumbai for computer parts later this month.



Ask OP...


----------



## AkashSrivastava (Jun 16, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> m getting for 30k here in lamington road mumbai



Can you please tell me the shop name on Lamington road?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 16, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> please suggest sum good config...... i wan buy all this stuff within 1 week !!



go with bavusani's rig, just change the PSU to Seasonic S12II 620W


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> ty...bt....any amd based config ??



since the whole purpose is gaming, stick to intel at this budget. suggested config is fine. just change the psu.


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 16, 2014)

go to cassette world  shop...

- - - Updated - - -

this rig is enough for upcuming 3-4 years for gaming @1080p  ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> this rig is enough for upcuming 3-4 years for gaming @1080p  ?



that depends up on the game! anyways,suggested one is the the best for your budget.


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 16, 2014)

wow r9 290 trix for 30k!!!
I'll travel from Bangalore to mumbai for that (in passenger class though)

- - - Updated - - -

Ache din aa gaye!! :laugh:


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 17, 2014)

should i go for Antec VP650P ?....... and also i dont like cabinet suggest any good looking cabinets ...... can i go for nzxt guardian ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 17, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> should i go for Antec VP650P ?....... and also i dont like cabinet suggest any good looking cabinets ...... can i go for nzxt guardian ?



get seasonic s12ii 620 if you can.. nzxt guadian is a too old product. you can consider corsair carbide 300r. or cooler master haf 912.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get seasonic s12ii 620 if you can.. nzxt guadian is a too old product. you can consider corsair carbide 300r. or cooler master haf 912.



i'd he *must* get it. And OP along with being old, the air flow sucks in Guardian.


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 17, 2014)

still i dont like suggested cabinets......any other best looking cabinets under 5k


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i'd he *must* get it. And OP along with being old, the air flow sucks in Guardian.



Guardian is small for the 290 trust me. 300r is good


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 17, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> still i dont like suggested cabinets......any other best looking cabinets under 5k



consider Carbide Series SPEC-03 or antec gx900(itdepot).


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 20, 2014)

seasonic s12ii 620  is not available here .... so suggest any good psu !! ... also give me list of all good cabinets under 6k or arnd thr !!! plzz asap


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 20, 2014)

seasonic m12ii 650 /antec vp650p /corsair gs600.


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 20, 2014)

guys plzz help ..... need cabinet .... 300r is ok bt i want looks also.... plz suggest good case arnd 5k... plzzz asap .....buying all components within 2-3 days !!


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 20, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> guys plzz help ..... need cabinet .... 300r is ok bt i want looks also.... plz suggest good case arnd 5k... plzzz asap .....buying all components within 2-3 days !!



NZXT Phantom  the best ones


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 20, 2014)

yaah man....bt  still any other good case comp to phantom ?? tht fits 290 tri x


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 20, 2014)

Corsair 400R is a great cabinet but if you don't want it then extend your budget to 8k and get NZXT Phantom. It's a solid case to go with. If you can't extend then you can chose from these -

N500
Antec 902
NZXT Source 530


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

NZXT H440, NZXT Source 530 or there is always the Phantom 410


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 20, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> yaah man....bt  still any other good case comp to phantom ?? tht fits 290 tri x



R9 290 fits perfectly in Phantom one you the user is using it with Phantom


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 20, 2014)

nzxt phantom 410 its for 6k .... rit ?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> nzxt phantom 410 its for 6k .... rit ?



It was. Heck, it was 5.8k once. Recently it has seen a steep price increase to above 7k. And the current price is not at all justified.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 20, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> nzxt phantom 410 its for 6k .... rit ?



7k and out of stock online as it seems


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 20, 2014)

sad news !! ..... look guys can i go for Corsair Carbide Series SPEC 03.... seems good looking , also has side transparent window panel.... ( as i m going fit led setup in tht).... wat say guys ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 20, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> sad news !! ..... look guys can i go for Corsair Carbide Series SPEC 03.... seems good looking , also has side transparent window panel.... ( as i m going fit led setup in tht).... wat say guys ?



it is fine.


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 20, 2014)

any r9 290 tri x user ?

- - - Updated - - -

so im short listed in higher priority order 1) nzxt phantom 410  2)Corsair Carbide Spec 03 3) 300r ......  any other suggestions guys  ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 20, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> any r9 290 tri x user ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> so im short listed in higher priority order 1) nzxt phantom 410  2)Corsair Carbide Spec 03 3) 300r ......  any other suggestions guys  ?



connect with [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 23, 2014)

so guys m ready with my final rig.....

Intel Core i5 4440 -11550
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5350
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -2900
WD Caviar Blue 1TB  -3600
Corsair CMPSU-GS600W - 4500
nzxt phantom 410 - 5500,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1150,
Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x 4GB -32500.
TOTAL -67,000

any thing to change in that ???


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 23, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> so guys m ready with my final rig.....
> 
> Intel Core i5 4440 -11550
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5350
> ...



Nice. Looks pretty good to me. Btw where are you getting the 410 from at 5.5k?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 23, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> so guys m ready with my final rig.....
> 
> Intel Core i5 4440 -11550
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5350
> ...



good build  just add another 4GB stick later on and it'll be perfect


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 23, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> so guys m ready with my final rig.....
> 
> Intel Core i5 4440 -11550
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5350
> ...



pretty good. now add a good gaming keyboard and mouse with the beast


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 23, 2014)

here in lamingtion road...

- - - Updated - - -

ya looking forward 2 DA2013 or steelseries rivals... i already have steelseries siberia v2


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 23, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> so guys m ready with my final rig.....
> 
> Intel Core i5 4440 -11550
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5350
> ...



Perfect


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeppi got total 5k discount...
 Mac it solutions...best shop in Lamington road followed by cassette world
Mac it solution quotation
 I5 4440 
                        = 16.2k
B85m d3h    
Corsair 4gb ram = 3k
Hdd wd blue = 3.5k
Corsair cx 600 = 4.3k
Nxzt phantom 410 = 5.8k
R9 290 tri-x sapphire = 32k
Dvd writer lg = 900rs
Finall after soo much bargaining finally itz ended on 62k...
 Now is corsair cx 600 is good?... Coz g600 is na n vp650p also na..also seasonic is lyk new manufacturer to them...


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 26, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> Yeppi got total 5k discount...
> Mac it solutions...best shop in Lamington road followed by cassette world
> Mac it solution quotation
> I5 4440
> ...



Great, You got a good bargain.
I am going to lamington road some time for my purchase. Did MAC IT provided you the cheapest rate? Cheaper than prime and cassette?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 26, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> Yeppi got total 5k discount...
> Mac it solutions...best shop in Lamington road followed by cassette world
> Mac it solution quotation
> I5 4440
> ...



Best prices I found in a while.Corsair CX600 is good so go with it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 26, 2014)

congrats on the purchase. post pics  
cx series is mainly intended for basic/entry level  pc. it is not really built for high end configuration.you could have got corsair cs650m though. seasonic makes good psus, if not, best .


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mac it solns n cassette world.. Are only 2 best shops in Lamington...prime abgb is juz fkall...selling all components at high rates...so buy all stuff frm mac n cassette world shops only ..n lappy world also waste of tym...

- - - Updated - - -

Omg can i go 4 cx600 or not...There is 1 psu... Antec vp 650mv sumthing...can i go 4 it?...also corsair stops their production of gs series...so tel fast wat 2 do now?...n not a single person in Lamington selling seasonic psu's...


----------



## sniperz1 (Jun 26, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> Mac it solns n cassette world.. Are only 2 best shops in Lamington...prime abgb is juz fkall...selling all components at high rates...so buy all stuff frm mac n cassette world shops only ..n lappy world also waste of tym...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Omg can i go 4 cx600 or not...There is 1 psu... Antec vp 650mv sumthing...can i go 4 it?...also corsair stops their production of gs series...so tel fast wat 2 do now?...n not a single person in Lamington selling seasonic psu's...



Ok I see. But I have heard that prime sells only genuine products instead of fake counterparts. But thanks for the info.
Maybe my purchase will around next week or so.


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 26, 2014)

Every1 there sells same product only..,


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 26, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> Every1 there sells same product only..,


did u try pc guide or cybersites ? they were selling r9 290 for 31500


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thts price of only sapphire r9 290....tri x edition is for 32.5k


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Quick answers please.... 
- Can i go for vs 650.... Coz its cheaper + 85% efficiency + 50w more  over cx 600... Tel asap... Buying all stuff tomm 

 - Also should i add any fans in phantom? 

- Also M having too much dust problem at my house... So how can i protect my phantom frm dust attack...

- need suggestions on keyboard...( Not gaming) which is good.. under 500rs

 Reply soon plzz!!


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 28, 2014)

Stay away from vs series. I don't know about CX. Get a side intake in the phantom. It can be done later also

And also a Seasonic unit will cost only 1.2k extra. I have used the word only as it is worth it. Do not compromise on the PSU


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 28, 2014)

you didn't get the psu yet? get seasonic s12ii 620 from online shops. you wont regret it. dont go with vs series.

in order to avoid dusts, you have to clean it regularly.


----------



## gangar123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Keyboard??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 28, 2014)

for rs 500, choose basic logitech one.


----------



## gangar123 (Jul 1, 2014)

Nzxt phantom 410 is not available in Lamington road...now suggest me best online site so tht i can buy online..,plz  fast

- - - Updated - - -

GuyZZZ plz reply... Frm where i can buy phantom 410 online....plz reply asap


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 1, 2014)

primeabgb, theitdepot, theitwares, flipkart, mdcomputers.in, ebay, snapdeal. Check at all these sites


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 1, 2014)

Primrabgb and MD computers are distributor of NZXT in their respective region. You can call them if it is not in their online portal.


----------



## gangar123 (Jul 1, 2014)

its not available in whole lamington road , and in md computers also..... and in ebay its for 7k ..... and they ppl told me it'll available after 10-15days n i cant wait for so long ... so m looking for other cabinet.... circle cc 830 

here it is 

Circle CC 830 Full Power Gaming Cabinet Launched | techpatrika.com

can i go for it ?.... i really lyked it ... it was my second option after phantom 410..... 

so guyz tel me can i go 4 it ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 1, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> its not available in whole lamington road , and in md computers also..... and in ebay its for 7k ..... and they ppl told me it'll available after 10-15days n i cant wait for so long ... so m looking for other cabinet.... circle cc 830
> 
> here it is
> 
> ...



Corsair 400R is a very good cabinet priced at 5.3k.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 1, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> its not available in whole lamington road , and in md computers also..... and in ebay its for 7k ..... and they ppl told me it'll available after 10-15days n i cant wait for so long ... so m looking for other cabinet.... circle cc 830
> 
> here it is
> 
> ...



I also like it but there are no reviews on it anywhere.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 1, 2014)

CM scout 2


----------



## gangar123 (Jul 2, 2014)

budget under 6k....

- - - Updated - - -

no i dont lyk 400r ....


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 2, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> Nzxt phantom 410 is not available in Lamington road...now suggest me best online site so tht i can buy online..,plz  fast
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> GuyZZZ plz reply... Frm where i can buy phantom 410 online....plz reply asap



Phantom 410 is out of stock everywhere AFAIK


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 2, 2014)

> gangar123  View Post
> Nzxt phantom 410 is not available in Lamington road...now suggest me best online site so tht i can buy online..,plz fast
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Which colour you are looking for? Also you will have to extend your budget beyond 6k.



adityak469 said:


> Phantom 410 is out of stock everywhere AFAIK


Its available in some cities but not in mumbai. I am sure it will restocked by this months end. Its in very high demand atleast in Mumbai


----------



## gangar123 (Jul 4, 2014)

guyz finally its arrived after so much mf on phantom 410 and circle 830... 290 was not fit in 830..... also phantom 410 fking not available everywhere .... finally brought haf 912 (transparent side panel).... god this case is awsm .. guyz its too huge n damm heavy .....finally its ended on 

-i5 4440 
-gigabyte b85m-d3h 
-corsair vengeance 4gb ddr 1600mhz 
-seagate barracuda 1 tb 7200rpm 
-sapphire r9 290 tri x 4gb ddr5 
-cooler master haf 912
-lg dvd writer 
-Logitech keyboard  & headphones 

total - 65.8k.... (with discounts)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 4, 2014)

^ nice. 
you can improve the cable management though.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 5, 2014)

Congratulations 
Cable management needs some serious work though


----------



## gangar123 (Jul 5, 2014)

View attachment 14557

View attachment 14557

View attachment 14558

View attachment 14559

View attachment 14560

- - - Updated - - -

it was done by that assembler only ..... ill work on it .... once i fit led into it ... cheers !! tysm guyz for ur suggestions .... it was ma dream pc n today my dream came true ... thnx alot ....


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I cant view these attachments. Just a blank page comes


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

yups. better use any image sharing websites like imgur.

- - - Updated - - -



gangar123 said:


> it was done by that assembler only ..... ill work on it .... once i fit led into it ... cheers !! tysm guyz for ur suggestions .... it was ma dream pc n today my dream came true ... thnx alot ....


improve the cable management and be ready to game


----------



## gangar123 (Jul 5, 2014)

Haf 912 having 1 intake fan at front n exhaust at the back....its running hot should i include any fan in case?...coz its running little hot... 

Also how to check temperature of cpu n gpu?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 5, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> Haf 912 having 1 intake fan at front n exhaust at the back....its running hot should i include any fan in case?...coz its running little hot...
> 
> Also how to check temperature of cpu n gpu?



> Yes you should. Install one top exhaust and one side intake.

> You can use HwInfo to check temperatures.


----------



## gangar123 (Jul 5, 2014)

From where should i buy? Online? N which 1 plzz suggest fans


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2014)

get cooler master sickle flow ones or xtra flow ones. you can buy either online or locally.
you can use real temp to monitor the temperature.


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 6, 2014)

none of the attachments are working


----------



## Jripper (Jul 6, 2014)

Sickleflows for airflow or for using with radiators heatsinks etc.
Xtraflows for only airflow.

Make sure you put in dust filters too or the next time you open your cabby a mountain of dust will tumble down on you 

Congrats btw.


----------



## gangar123 (Jul 13, 2014)

Update.....
Played sleeping dogs n farcry 3 at 1080p.....with all settings maxxed out...n it was awesome experience also gaming is smooth as butter  

Sapphire R9 290 tri-x Highly recommend for ultra gamming

Bt gpu getting hotter n hotter   is tht ok na? Can it wil damage my gpu?

I'll post pics after installation of fans n led n after sum cable management


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 13, 2014)

gangar123 said:


> Bt gpu getting hotter n hotter   is tht ok na? Can it wil damage my gpu?



Don't worry,gpu gets hotter to some extent.if your gpu temp is normal,then no need to worry

use this software to check temp HWMonitor CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting

post the gpu temp here while playing games


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 14, 2014)

That card's temp is not supposed to go over ~75ºc
Are you getting higher temps or any black screen issue?


----------

